# Stick me and i bleed green but hurting this week!



## Snowfarmths (Nov 20, 2012)

With the talk lately of tractors and transmissions i was following with interest and BAM it happen. One of our plow 6430 premiums with IVT went down while finishing up its plow route last week. I was the one using it,it kept shifting into neutral and giving a vague code. I limped back to my dealer to hear its fate. Long story short nothing in analytics show a clear answer to what is wrong.So after speaking with John Deere tech support they say pull the transmission.UGH!! This is when you get the crap feeling in your stomach because what is next is not fun. IVTS are not like other transmission and are not work on in your dealers shop. The protocal in the JD world is pull it ship it out and a reman is sent.No if ands or buts. My dealer feels bad i feel bad tractor is a 2007 has only 2300 hours looks new and we are very anal with maintenance .The say they haven't seen a real IVT issue in 8 years since the problems with the first 20 series. So now the quote, the dealer is going to help with the time and JD with a little more money for the core when traded in , a little north of 30 thousand cdn! Im in shock and pissed. For reasons being because who knows whats wrong it could be a 2000 dollar fix but you will never know because of JD system. 
My dealer is great and from talking to the mechanic (who is also having a hard time with all of this because all major parts like pumps are all in working order)and service manager.Its been like getting DRs consults,the transmission was pulled late yesterday and today they are going to split it open and see if the can fix it. (see whats behind the curtain) We will see what happens


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

that suks! please keep us posted, glad ur dealer is not walking away....


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I know the feeling One winter My 7740 went down Dealer told looking at 15-20k to fix to replace with a new Tractor 125k
Well in the end wasn't what they thought it was. 7740 still used a cable to shift the trany to High Low Reverse.
The keeper inside fell off was so happy was under 2k to fix


Good luck you might get lucky


----------



## Snowfarmths (Nov 20, 2012)

Well its been torn down and the problem is , delaminated clutch plates . There are two clutches each with 5 discs (I'm not a mechanic by no means so will explain best that i can from what i've seen and been told). the one is perfect the other all the discs are shined up. Cause not 100% sure. When they pressure tested the system it was 4 to5 lbs off specks. There was something like a snap ring broken inside when it was pulled apart.Very small ! Oil could of leaked out ,then clutches got hot and so on.They weren't sure, nothing is conclusive.So where does this go from here . Typically they would just replace the whole clutch (both sides JD protocol) to the tune to around 6000$. What a waste , but now you can just buy one side for about half. The silly thing is all is needed is these five plates and you cannot order them separate.Who knows what they cost but a few 100 bucks? The dealer is going see what the can do but they are not hopeful. At this point the bright side of all this the job will get done for about a third of the original price. That makes me happy.


----------



## Grump1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Good to hear the dealer is working with you toward a resolution.
Sounds like they will get things straight and want to keep you as a customer. 
Good luck !Thumbs Up


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

My John Deere dealer never feels bad


----------

